# New Explorations now out!



## ratsy (Oct 9, 2017)

Explorations Colony is now out, and just $0.99 this week. It features so many amazing indie and trad SF authors, and I'm so proud of this book. It follows the plot of First Contact, and War, but you don't need to have read them to enjoy the book. 

It was really something for all of these authors to take part in my shared universe project. This will be the last Explorations until next year (not planned yet), and I'm happy to pause it after such a great collection. 

So grab your copy today at AMAZON

*The bestselling anthology series continues with 12 brand new, never before seen stories! Become an Explorer today!*

The war is over, Earth all but decimated, the Sun dying. But there is still hope. Colony ships leave, taking the lucky ones across the galaxy in search of new worlds to call home. Among the stars they will find strange wonders, and new terrors. 

Join an all-star cast as they set forth on Earth’s most important Exploration yet in Explorations: Colony

Featuring:

Melt – Felix R Savage
Knowledge at Any Cost – Jasper T Scott
The Unsung Heroes of Sublevel 12 – Amy DuBoff
The Failsafe – Ian Whates
Fleeing the Fire – Ralph Kern
The Colony of Imago – Scott Bartlett
Spiderfall – Scott Moon
Colony: Earth – Robert M Campbell
Howl – Scarlett R Algee
A Time and a Space – Nathan Hystad
The Light of Distant Earth – Tim C Taylor
A Change of Plans – Dennis E Taylor




 

Explorations Through the Wormhole
Explorations First Contact
Explorations War

are all 0.99 this week in some markets, so why not get all 4?


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 9, 2017)

Ooh, shiny. 

Is that a custom Tom Edwards cover?


----------



## ratsy (Oct 9, 2017)

Always a Tom for me these days. He just did my first novel cover this week too!


----------



## Phyrebrat (Oct 9, 2017)

Go Nath, Go ratsy, Go Tom, Go Woodbridge 

(Go The Red Bridge, too)

pH


----------



## Nick B (Oct 9, 2017)

Yay, and my favourite Explorations cover so far.


----------



## ralphkern (Oct 9, 2017)

Oh man, so proud to be in this. 

And it all started here, in the Chrons with (what was probably) a beer fuelled chat!


----------



## ratsy (Oct 14, 2017)

@ralphkern  You like beer? Me too!

Hey gang, last day to get Colony at 0.99. We hit #1 this week in the US, and at one point all 4 books were in the top 7 SF Anthology category. 

We are still #1 in Australia and Canada too


----------



## Cathbad (Oct 14, 2017)

Congrats!


----------

